# TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B w/ Lifetime & 1TB HDD



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm offering this unit here before I go to eBay. I am the original owner and this unit works perfectly. It was upgraded to a Western Digital AV-GP WD10EVDS HDD in 2010. Unit will come in it's original box with all original accessories. 

$375 shipped.


----------



## TripFoeYa (Jan 2, 2007)

Item Sold.


----------

